# Someone asked me to shoot their wedding....



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been taking photographs for almost 10 years now.  But never have I taken photos of someone's wedding.  I currently have a Panasonic Lumix GF1 with the 20mm f/1.7 lens.  I know this will not be the right lens for this type of shooting.  I was thinking about getting the Panasonic 45-200mm f/4.0-5.6.  And before anyone starts to bashing that this camera can't do wedding shots (that has been said before on flickr GF1 groups) - check out my flickr lol.  I have seen this camera take some great photos that I never thought it would have been able to.  From portraits and cars to night and landscape photography.  Impressive camera.  Yes, I know it may not look professional - but I am shooting for a friend.

Anyway.. questions are: what type of lens should I get for wedding photography?  Will the 45-200mm be sufficient?  Also, how much do you think I should charge?  Photographers here in Southwest Georgia overprice themselves.  I have seen photographers here that take ****ty photos charge almost $5,000 for wedding photos.  I can't believe they get away with it either.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

If you have never done a wedding and are doing it for a friend, I wouldn't think you should charge at all.  You seem to be under equipped for this type of gig, and what to charge is probably not one of your primary concerns.  I would think of it more as a wedding present, but keep in mind, agreeing to shoot a friends wedding has ruined a lot of friendships. 

In any case, the lens you are talking about is a very slow lens for conditions like most weddings.  It's definitely not ideal, and without a flash and/or tripod, will probably be unusable.  What kind of flash equipment do you have?

Generally, a wedding requires two camera bodies, back up batteries, extra memory cards, flashes for both bodies, an external studio flash, a 24-70 2.8 / 70-200 2.8(or equivalent), a macro lens, and a lot of experience.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

One approach;
Body 1: 16-35mm FF equiv
Body 2: 70-200mm FF equiv

Because it's a wedding you typically want to have redundancy. What if you memory card fails, what if you battery didn't charge properly or explodes, what if your camera fails...
Also, f/4-5.6 is fairly slow on that sort of sensor for inside when you probably wouldn't want to be popping off your flash all the time...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 18, 2011)

*Absolutely honest response, stop reading here if you are unsure.*










If you don't know why a Lumix and the 45-200 would not be good for a wedding, you aren't ready to shoot a wedding.

I've looked at your 'people' shots and, while they aren't horrible, it is clear you haven't much experience about PPing or framing people.
The fact that you are willing to take pictures of your friend's wedding, a once in a lifetime event - with your level of experience and equipment and charge for it is almost flabbergasting.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> If you have never done a wedding and are doing it for a friend, I wouldn't think you should charge at all.  You seem to be under equipped for this type of gig, and what to charge is probably not one of your primary concerns.  I would think of it more as a wedding present, but keep in mind, agreeing to shoot a friends wedding has ruined a lot of friendships.
> 
> In any case, the lens you are talking about is a very slow lens for conditions like most weddings.  It's definitely not ideal, and without a flash and/or tripod, will probably be unusable.  What kind of flash equipment do you have?
> 
> Generally, a wedding requires two camera bodies, back up batteries, extra memory cards, flashes for both bodies, an external studio flash, a 24-70 2.8 / 70-200 2.8(or equivalent), a macro lens, and a lot of experience.



She is more of an acquaintance, so if it happened to ruin that.. we wouldn't really be losing anything lol.  I don't mind NOT charging either since it is my first time shooting a wedding.  Maybe I can say, hey hire a photographer who has the equipment and I'll ask if I can go just to shoot and practice for free?  Since I won't have an opportunity like that with a total stranger.  I don't have a flash yet, but was looking at the Panasonic DMW-FL360 or 500.  I used to have a Canon 430EX II when I had my 60D, but had to sell it.

As far as having two camera bodies AND a macro lens... can't afford it.  My question is how can I get experience with weddings if I never try shooting them?  Just taking more photos of people, couples, etc?



tyler_h said:


> One approach;
> Body 1: 16-35mm FF equiv
> Body 2: 70-200mm FF equiv
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions.  I know f/4.0-5.6, but I don't have many options with the GF1.  There is the Leica 45mm (90mm 35mm format) f/2.8, but it is a fixed lens.  It is also $800.  The widest aperture for the zoom lenses available is f/3.5.  These are the lenses I can get for my camera.  If you think I am limited with my options, I'll just tell her to hire a photographer who has the equipment because I know I certainly can't afford to spend $1,000 on a lens...



The_Traveler said:


> *Absolutely honest response, stop reading here if you are unsure.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your honest opinion.  I've never shot a wedding before, so while I think my camera with the appropriate lenses could have potential - I wouldn't know until I found out.  Trust me, I used to have a Canon 60D - but there were so many lenses I wanted I couldn't afford and I just said f#@$ it and went back to compact.  I had no intention of shooting people anymore, but she asked.. so I wanted some opinions on here.  Like I said above, maybe I could tell her to hire a photographer who has the appropriate equipment and also allow me to take photos just so I can experience what I would have to go through if I had to take photos of someone's wedding.  To know if this is something I may want to do in the future once I have more time and money to shoot weddings.

But yes, thank you for your honesty.


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

The way to get experience shooting weddings would be as a second shooter. That way if you miss a shot or two its covered by the main photographer and it isn't a problem.

Lenses are fairly limited for u4/3 unless you start using adapters for other lenses. I did think there would be a fast zoom or two by now though. Give it a couple of years...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 18, 2011)

photosanity said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > If you have never done a wedding and are doing it for a friend, I wouldn't think you should charge at all.  You seem to be under equipped for this type of gig, and what to charge is probably not one of your primary concerns.  I would think of it more as a wedding present, but keep in mind, agreeing to shoot a friends wedding has ruined a lot of friendships.
> ...



I think the main point is, you don't take a once in a lifetime type of experience, like a wedding, to get experience shooting a wedding.  IMO, you should decline to shoot the wedding, go as a guest, and get some fun shots that the main photographer cannot get because he is off shooting other things.

You could also try to get on with a local pro assisting them.  Schlepping bags, setting up lights, whatever is needed.  That way, you can see what it's like and find out if it really is something you want to get into and if you want to spend the money to equip yourself properly.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> The way to get experience shooting weddings would be as a second shooter. That way if you miss a shot or two its covered by the main photographer and it isn't a problem.
> 
> Lenses are fairly limited for u4/3 unless you start using adapters for other lenses. I did think there would be a fast zoom or two by now though. Give it a couple of years...



Yeah, I think that is what I am going to tell her.  I'm just not equipped for this.  

I have looked at the using an adapter scenario.. can't afford that either. 



Kerbouchard said:


> I think the main point is, you don't take a once in a lifetime type of  experience, like a wedding, to get experience shooting a wedding.  IMO,  you should decline to shoot the wedding, go as a guest, and get some fun  shots that the main photographer cannot get because he is off shooting  other things.
> 
> You could also try to get on with a local pro assisting them.   Schlepping bags, setting up lights, whatever is needed.  That way, you  can see what it's like and find out if it really is something you want  to get into and if you want to spend the money to equip yourself  properly.



Yeah, very true.  I didn't have a formal wedding and I'm not the typical girl either.  I'd much rather spend the money on the honeymoon LOL.  But yeah, I know for mostly every woman.. they want their wedding photos to be PERFECT.  I don't think I can promise that yet.

That's actually not a bad idea at all.  I know two local pros who do fashion photography, but not wedding.  Will have to do a little more research.  Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 18, 2011)

photosanity said:


> As far as having two camera bodies AND a macro lens... can't afford it. My question is how can I get experience with weddings if I never try shooting them? Just taking more photos of people, couples, etc?



Yes.  Shoot thousands of pictures until you know you can get the shot, until the use of the cameras is automatic. Shoot with a wedding photographer as a second shooter. Shoot until you can get enough equipment so that you know you won't be cheating your client.




photosanity said:


> I'll just tell her to hire a photographer who has the equipment because I know I certainly can't afford to spend $1,000 on a lens...



Good plan. Best of luck.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

^ Thank you!


----------



## shortpants (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the plan of being a second shooter is a good one. No pressure, and you can get some practice in.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 18, 2011)

Heather,

I think you have a really good attitude, eager and ready to try things but willing to listen to advice.

If you ever want someone to look at your pictures, just PM me and I'd be happy to say what I can.  My guess is that any of the others who responded to this thread got the same good impression of you.

Best regards,

Lew


----------



## ann (Jun 18, 2011)

Run away as fast as you can.

Folks here are giving you some good advice. However, some things need a lot of experience, equipment and people handling skills that usually take awhile to develop. 

Wedding photographers have my respect (even when only so so, as it is a very tough position to be in with little regard from the client). Tons of ugly stories to be found every where about wedding issues. 

I did three in the 60's and only as a "friend", and vowed never again.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 18, 2011)

Well...  If you have been shooting for 10 Years, you should know what you need.  Seriously, doesnt matter what you have been shooting in the past 10 years, you will know what you need to shoot a wedding.


----------



## JWellman (Jun 18, 2011)

Heather,
I think you need to equip yourself. There was not a single photograph on your website that was not gorgeous. I wish you could find someone who has done a wedding and work with them on this project. I'm sure you would really enjoy it and you have the talent to pull it off. At least working side by side with a pro you could learn without being fearful of the failure part.

Best of luck on whatever you decide,
Jess


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Well...  If you have been shooting for 10  Years, you should know what you need.  Seriously, doesnt matter what you  have been shooting in the past 10 years, you will know what you need to  shoot a wedding.



Yeah, I do know what I need and it  scares me LOL.  I was hoping to see if anyone has ever pulled off a  wedding with the minimum especially if they did it for free.  I guess I  am just going to have to wait until I have the resources to do this. :-/



JWellman said:


> Heather,
> I think you need to equip yourself. There was not a single photograph on your website that was not gorgeous. I wish you could find someone who has done a wedding and work with them on this project. I'm sure you would really enjoy it and you have the talent to pull it off. At least working side by side with a pro you could learn without being fearful of the failure part.
> 
> Best of luck on whatever you decide,
> Jess



Thanks, Jess!  Means a lot.  I have a photography friend in California who takes amazing photographs of weddings.  His name is Ian Grant.  Has been featured in magazines and everything.  But that would be a long drive haha.  I am hoping they hire a decent photographer, but I think their budget is pretty low... so heck maybe they will get someone worse than me and they will look like the idiot LOL.  Meanwhile, I did it all for free and they paid them $$$.  It's not until September, so maybe I can read up on some stuff and save up some cash to purchase more equipment.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2011)

Photosanity,
    Your degree of openness, honesty,and maturity in this thread is, well, staggering actually. You've handled some brutally honest, and somewhat negative posts with what appear to be nerves of steel. Kudos!


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

ann said:


> Run away as fast as you can.
> 
> Folks here are giving you some good advice. However, some things need a lot of experience, equipment and people handling skills that usually take awhile to develop.
> 
> ...



I can see how wedding photography could quickly turn disastrous.  I have noticed though that my friends who I have taken photos of for free appreciate anything I do and while I don't think my friend, Ashley, would be the type to be picky being that she has never had "professional" photos taken for free - I could be wrong.  I have a lot of time to think about it and I have already messaged her and asked if I could be a tag along instead.  I think once I experience it - I will know if I want to pursue this.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Heather,
> 
> I think you have a really good attitude, eager and ready to try things but willing to listen to advice.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Lew!  I appreciate it!  What can't kill you, can only make you stronger.   I take advice and critique to heart because it can only help me be a better photographer and a well prepared one.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, Derrel!  I do listen to legit criticism and advice.  Unless someone just blatantly says I am horrible and doesn't explain why - I'll never appreciate that kind of feedback.  How can I get better without constructive criticism?

Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jun 18, 2011)

Photosanity, you are horrible.  No explanation needed.  JUST KIDDING.  I am not sure how far away this is.  I am hoping a while into the future.  If it is you could try this.  Call a few wedding photographers in your area and ask if they would mind you coming along as a second (or third) camera.  Do it for free.  Take a lot of photos but most importantly take notice of the lead photographer.  See what he does, what shots he goes for, what equipment he brings, and HOW HE HANDLES the guests.  If you can get a couple of different ones to let you tag along that would be even better.  I myself am thinking about contacting the few photographers here in town to see how they work.  Good luck!


----------



## CCericola (Jun 18, 2011)

Being a second shooter is the way to go. Also, remember that you can rent equipment too. Even though you are a second shooter you can rent what lenses or bodies you want and try them out.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> Photosanity, you are horrible.  No explanation needed.  JUST KIDDING.  I am not sure how far away this is.  I am hoping a while into the future.  If it is you could try this.  Call a few wedding photographers in your area and ask if they would mind you coming along as a second (or third) camera.  Do it for free.  Take a lot of photos but most importantly take notice of the lead photographer.  See what he does, what shots he goes for, what equipment he brings, and HOW HE HANDLES the guests.  If you can get a couple of different ones to let you tag along that would be even better.  I myself am thinking about contacting the few photographers here in town to see how they work.  Good luck!



LOL nice one.    The wedding is on September 3rd, so maybe 2 months roughly into the future?  I'll contact around and see if there are any weddings coming up between then.  I am pretty sure there are.  If not, I could always bypass this one.  She will have a main photographer either way.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 18, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Being a second shooter is the way to go. Also, remember that you can rent equipment too. Even though you are a second shooter you can rent what lenses or bodies you want and try them out.



Very good point!


----------

